
LiquidHaskell: Refinement Types via SMT and Predicate Abstraction - luu
http://goto.ucsd.edu/~rjhala/liquid/haskell/blog/about/
======
cauterize
Ranjit Jhala did a fantastic and entertaining talk about Liquid Haskell in
Boston last month. Highly recommended.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYh27zz9530&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYh27zz9530&feature=youtu.be)

------
mijoharas
Does anyone have any recommendations for which of the papers referenced is
worth reading?

~~~
BruceIV
The author said the PLDI 2008 paper and the ESOP 2013 papers.

